# Hedgehog Advice Needed?



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had my african pygmy hedgehog for a couple of months now & I'm worried she's
getting bored. She has room to run about & a few toys that she rolls about her cage
but it's definitely time that I got her a wheel as she's grown big enough for one now.

I was looking at the 12" Silent Spinners but I can't seem to find any in all the pet stores 
I've visited. Where should I be looking to get one? Perhaps online somewhere.

She has a cuddly hedgehog that seems to be her favourite & a ball that she rolls about but
I was wondering if anyone had any particular toys to suggest getting for her additionally.

Cheers in advance if anyone has any recommendations!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hiya :O)
Silent spinners are great.. you can buy them at PAH, or off the internet (i got mine from ebay). My APH still has fun with a split toilet roll tube, i also use finacard and put worms in there so he can have a good old forrage for his treats.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

IamAshlyRose said:


> I've had my african pygmy hedgehog for a couple of months now & I'm worried she's
> getting bored. She has room to run about & a few toys that she rolls about her cage
> but it's definitely time that I got her a wheel as she's grown big enough for one now.
> 
> ...


An Aaron, although he may be abit boring...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

LOL...
at least yours actually use their toys!
My two look like they are in a prison camp! they both choose to ignore any toys placed in their housing and get quite grumpy if i intrude in their wheel time by placing obstacles in the way of their wheels.
mine now have a wheel. yes thats it!
they see toys as mere obstacles to climb over to get to their wheels!
plus no hiding worms etc for mine... they wont eat them.
fussy hogs!


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

what about getting a shallow tupawear box putting some substrate in and putting some earthworms in there, they love it  or maybe try giving her a little bit of fruit and veg every couple of days, variety is the spice of life and that sort of thing  hope this helps  Joe


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

think you would need to source earthworms from somewhere too, as the wild ones may carry lungworm.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

angels1531 said:


> think you would need to source earthworms from somewhere too, as the wild ones may carry lungworm.


livefoodbypost.co.uk

getem for my turtles

Aaron


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

BOiiL3D_FROG said:


> livefoodbypost.co.uk
> 
> getem for my turtles
> 
> Aaron


 
Thanks Aaron, thats useful to know... I was thinking about trying my APH on these


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

angels1531 said:


> Hiya :O)
> Silent spinners are great.. you can buy them at PAH, or off the internet (i got mine from ebay). My APH still has fun with a split toilet roll tube, i also use finacard and put worms in there so he can have a good old forrage for his treats.


Pets at home?
Might take a little trip to one near me tmrw & take a look. I've mostly been looking in
various local pet stores. I'd rather buy one in person than online.

A split toilet tube? Not a bad idea.
I had mine climbing into a sock once but it took her so long to get back out of it that I 
didn't let her do that again hahaha. Thanks for the advice!

__________________


BOiiL3D_FROG said:


> An Aaron, although he may be abit boring...


An Aaron is never boring! 
She likes dossing with you at the weekend →








Look at her little face in the crook of your arm ♥

__________________


Rach1 said:


> LOL...
> at least yours actually use their toys!
> My two look like they are in a prison camp! they both choose to ignore any toys placed in their housing and get quite grumpy if i intrude in their wheel time by placing obstacles in the way of their wheels.
> mine now have a wheel. yes thats it!
> ...


Awh hahaha yeah I had no idea that my hedgie played with her ball much 'til
I came from home from work late one day & caught her rolling it about with 
her little brown nose. I can occasionally hear her moving it about at night & it's
always parked in a new place within her cage the following morning! Adorable.

Uh oh that is fussy! Mine gobbles them up like a right little fatty hahaha.
What wheel do yours have?

__________________


drmarsh said:


> what about getting a shallow tupawear box putting some substrate in and putting some earthworms in there, they love it  or maybe try giving her a little bit of fruit and veg every couple of days, variety is the spice of life and that sort of thing  hope this helps  Joe


I won't give her earthworms I don't think.
I might try giving her some banana, it went down a treat last time!

*Sorry for all the replies within one post, I was getting confused otherwise hahaha.*


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

yeahh i agree on the source thing, we sell em in the reptile shop where i work, and ahh okii ashly


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

An Aaron is never boring! 
She likes dossing with you at the weekend →
image
Look at her little face in the crook of your arm ♥

__________________

Heeeyyyyy

thats meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

> Heeeyyyyy
> thats meeeeeeeeeee


Mmm, that is youuuu, snuggled with little miss Noah.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

IamAshlyRose said:


> Mmm, that is youuuu, snuggled with little miss Noah.


even though she growls at me all the time!


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

BOiiL3D_FROG said:


> even though she growls at me all the time!


Hahahaha I love it when she huffs & pops.
She's only ever grumpy when we wake her up. Just like you & me!
Or perhaps it's because she needs some new toys to make her life more interesting?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i feel like i'm intruding here...all this love talk!
anywho..since you asked, mine have silent spinners in a rather fetching blue colour.....got them online.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> i feel like i'm intruding here...all this love talk!
> anywho..since you asked, mine have silent spinners in a rather fetching blue colour.....got them online.


Hahaha nah, awh yeah I was looking at the blue Silent Spinner!
I've heard of other brands making various other wheels but after looking into them
a little the Silent Spinner ones seem the best for them & most affordable ones.


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

youre the grumpy one . not me!


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

BOiiL3D_FROG said:


> youre the grumpy one . not me!


hahaha ♥


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Heyyyyyyy : victory:

I got my 12" Silent Spinners off of Amazon. For some odd reason the price changes with the colours haha, Blue-Red-Green-Purple, the blue being cheapest at £20 mark with delivery. 

They aren't noisy, but they aren't silent, they have a distinctive soft noise as they go around, as soon as you hear it, it's like "Oh they are awake!" lol.




IamAshleyRose said:


>


It took me ages to notice little Noah! lol :whistling2:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

MattsZoo said:


> I got my 12" Silent Spinners off of Amazon. For some odd reason the price changes
> with the colours haha, Blue-Red-Green-Purple, the blue being cheapest at £20 mark
> with delivery.
> 
> ...


Did you add an 'e' to my name in the quote? Looks odd haha.

They're not too noisy then? That's alright, 'cause despite them being called 'Silent
Spinners' no wheel is going to be that quiet. I'll probs get either the blue or the 
purple oneee. I'll try Pets at Home & if that comes to no avail it'll have to be online.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

IamAshlyRose said:


> Did you add an 'e' to my name in the quote? Looks odd haha.
> 
> They're not too noisy then? That's alright, 'cause despite them being called 'Silent
> Spinners' no wheel is going to be that quiet. I'll probs get either the blue or the
> purple oneee. I'll try Pets at Home & if that comes to no avail it'll have to be online.


Lol yes my mistake I was deleting all the text from the quote so it was just the picture and wasn't paying attention and backspaced half your name so I filled it in myself, sorry for the bad spelling lol : victory:

It's really hardly noticeable! It's a soft, low whirring noise, well that's what mine do anyway!

Superpet Silent Spinner, 12-inch, Large: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

The link I got mine from, current prices;
Blue - £18.49 including delivery
Green - £20.66 including delivery
Red - £18.43 including delivery
Purple - £21.20 including delivery

I don't know how much Pets At Home sell them for :crazy:

Noah's going to love it! : victory:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

MattsZoo said:


> Link
> 
> The link I got mine from, current prices:
> Blue - £18.49 including delivery
> ...


Cheeeeeers.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I went to Pets at Home today & bought a 12" wheel {altho it's not a silent spinner}
& a little cosy tunnel for her to sleep in. She seems to like it? →










I'll try get some photos of her on her wheel when she finds it! Cheers for all the advice.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww that is cute! lol It looks very snuggley and warm : victory:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

she is soooo pretty  Mine all love loo roll tubes and kongs with a few dried mealies inside  I also hide live mealies in forage boxes


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Avyron said:


> she is soooo pretty  Mine all love loo roll tubes and kongs with a few dried mealies inside  I also hide live mealies in forage boxes


Awh yeah, she came from a decent breeder {wink} hahaha.

I've filled her new cuddly tube with toilet tissue 'cause she's always burrowing in the tissue I line her cage with & placed dried mealies in there for her to find. She's just finding her footing on her wheel & I am _amazed_ at the amount of poop she produces on there!  hilarious.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

IamAshlyRose said:


> Awh yeah, she came from a decent breeder {wink} hahaha.
> 
> I've filled her new cuddly tube with toilet tissue 'cause she's always burrowing in the tissue I line her cage with & placed dried mealies in there for her to find. She's just finding her footing on her wheel & I am _amazed_ at the amount of poop she produces on there!  hilarious.


Have to clean my silent spinners everyday, they poop so much! lol


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

*@MattsZoo*
Yeah it's looking like I'm going to need to do the same!
It was _covered_ after only two nights of wheel time |: hahaha.


----------

